# Mondo Grass - Why is it marketed as Aquatic?



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thats a good question. I wouldn't think true aquatic plants would be so much more expensive.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

The reason they sale it as aquatic is because it will stay alive for a little while submerged but will eventually die, also they label plants like Mondo grass as an aquatic plant because people will buy it not knowing anything about it or doing any research before buying. You will not be able to keep it alive for long completely submerged, you can keep it alive by keeping the roots wet but the leaves out of the water. It's crazy how much they sale one small sprig of Mondo grass at the big chain pet stores when you can go to most garden centers and buy a full pot of it for $2.


----------



## LAKE (Jul 9, 2012)

Mondo Grass (Dragon's Beard) is not a true aquatic plant, but in the right conditions it is able to thrive underwater for a very long time. Many people find that after only a month or two it begins to die off, this is quite often the case. Other times it readily adapts and thrives, shoots from this plant would be more viable underwater, particularly if well developed in it's original environment before replanting elsewhere. Experienced keepers successful with Dragon's Beard are very proud and find it is a very versatile decoration after it has grown strong underwater.

Success adapting Dragon's Beard to an aquarium is not to be expected but is something to be revelled in and enjoyed for a long time if it is achieved. Give it a shot, but I wouldn't mess with it too much while it is trying to establish. Consistency is the key during this period.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

LAKE said:


> Mondo Grass (Dragon's Beard) is not a true aquatic plant, but in the right conditions it is able to thrive underwater for a very long time. Many people find that after only a month or two it begins to die off, this is quite often the case. Other times it readily adapts and thrives, shoots from this plant would be more viable underwater, particularly if well developed in it's original environment before replanting elsewhere. Experienced keepers successful with Dragon's Beard are very proud and find it is a very versatile decoration after it has grown strong underwater.
> 
> Success adapting Dragon's Beard to an aquarium is not to be expected but is something to be revelled in and enjoyed for a long time if it is achieved. Give it a shot, but I wouldn't mess with it too much while it is trying to establish. Consistency is the key during this period.


I would be interested to read more about this. Do you have any links?


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

because big box stores are evil. lol jk. 

but think about it. you buy it, it dies in a month or so, you think it's your fault, so the 'experts' at petco give you some bs 'info' and send you home with another pot, but obviously it's going to die again, so you go back and empty your wallet out some more. So instead of selling you an actual plant that may even produce clippings and thus reduce your need to patronize their store, they're going to give you one that fosters a dependency on this stupid cycle and probably make 3x the profit they would've otherwise.


----------



## LAKE (Jul 9, 2012)

No links but plenty of experience. Dragon's Beard was my first aquarium plant long, long ago.

Aweeby, thank you for describing a great frustration with this hobby.


----------



## LAKE (Jul 9, 2012)

My preference in seeding an aquarium with Dragon's Beard is by putting a large porous ornament into an aquarium with well established Dragon's Beard and letting it establish on the ornament in that aquarium. Move the ornament when patches start to stretch toward each other. Carefully monitor in the new environment. I rarely move establishing plants but have had greater success by weening the Dragon's Beard from it's previous environment by returning it for weekends for several weeks and by adding small amounts of water from the previous aquarium to the newly seeded aquarium after I discontinue the weekend visits. Not a guarantee of success but it certainly improves the odds.

The longevity of the plant seems to be enhanced when a tiny new strain is introduced before it begins to receed. Once two or more tanks are established repeated cross seeding is effective, additional strains add greater visual and longevity enhancement.

I have found the lifespan to be very short in rapid growth conditions. Although it has done reasonably well with CO2, high light and nutrients it does not seem to respond well to competition from demanding plants or algae. The most successful spreads I have achieved were in cool, clean, low light, no fertilizer, medium-high circulation conditions. Those were the conditions that I acquired my first Dragon's Beard from.

Acclimating Dragon's Beard to aquatic conditions takes some patience and dedication. I prop up a porous surface a few inches below the surface, keep gentle circulation over top and keep the light distant. It is a slow process of raising the water level then lowering it often, keeping the plant moist at first, then submerged briefly, then submerged for frequent short periods and eventually submerging over night and through part of the morning. When it is ready for full time submersion it is usually really easy to see the plant has changed and is beginning to stretch it's area.

Tall Roman Structures look really good with Dragon's Beard and are easy to use to acclimate Dragon's Beard to aquatic conditions. Ornaments like Skulls look good (if that's your thing) and are easy to use to seed from another tank.


----------



## LAKE (Jul 9, 2012)

Aquatic Dragon's Beard tends to grow up structures quite readily. Newly aquatic Dragon's Beard tends to grow down structures quite readily. Perfectly verticle is not always best.


----------

